# Sprayer is tripping breaker



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

I have a Graco 390 and on Sunday was using it to spray ceilings. When finished with the job and cleaning it the sprayer would not hold its prime. I took the pump out and made sure nothing was clogged and when I put it back it it held a prime. Today I went to spray some doors and it trips the breaker as soon as I pull the trigger. It will prime and stay primed but when that trigger is pulled it trips. I tried two different rooms on separate breakers and same thing.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Is this a different outlet that you were plugged into on Sunday? If so, try and determine what else is running off the circuit your sprayer is plugged into now. There may just be too many other high power draw items running off that particular one. 

Also, are you using an extension cord? If so, try and see if you can avoid doing so or get a heavier gauge one to use.


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

RH said:


> Is this a different outlet that you were plugged into on Sunday? If so, try and determine what else is running off the circuit your sprayer is plugged into now. There may just be too many other high power draw items running off that particular one.
> 
> Also, are you using an extension cord? If so, try and see if you can avoid doing so or get a heavier gauge one to use.


I am at a completely different job when this happen today. I took off the housing and changed the fuse but still same thing. I called graco because I could smell a very faint burning smell when I got down close and they think the motter is going but I am not sure if that is it. Unfortunately I only have one extension cord with me but it the one I have always used with no problem.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I have had this problem with my Titan 440i. I use it mainly for exterior garage doors, and it will trip any GFI circuit. If I plug into normal interior outlet its fine. I have yet to take it in for repair, but I am betting its just a internal cord issue.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

my 390 does the same thing often you just gotta find the right outlet running to the main line


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Quick spec search for the 390 shows 11 Amps on a 5/8 HP motor 120Vac.

A 15 amp outlet may not be the best source. Particularly on start up. 11 Amps is close to 80% of a 15 Amp breaker's capacity. Look for a 20 Amp outlet.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I’m wondering if the tripped breakers are the result of nuisance tripping which is common with power tools containing motor brushes when used on the newer AFCI or Dual Function protected circuits, which are now required by the NEC for most circuits. I just installed AFCI and DF breakers on all but two circuits in my own home, and some of my power tools trip them as soon as the triggers are pulled, also tripping breakers when used on client’s homes built on or after 2014, which also have AFCI or DF breakers.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Try changing out the carbon brushes. Worn brushes can be causing the burning smell and also causing the breakers to trip.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redux said:


> Try changing out the carbon brushes. Worn brushes can be causing the burning smell and also causing the breakers to trip.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZbOPuSigE0





damn thats a newer 390, very rare for brushes to wear out in those in fact I have never even heard of having to replace brushes in a sprayer not even 20 year old airlessco's


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

I was finally able to plug it in back and home and NO problems. I hooked it up to the outlet in my garage that I always spray at and it primed and sprayed water just fine. So figuring it either had something to do with the two braker's I used at that house or my extension cord. Didn't smell anything from the motor either so that must have been my brain thinking I was smelling something.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Garage outlets are almost always the breakers without the dual gfi and arc whatever and are 20 amp breakers. That and the sump pump outlet. I bought a big long expensive 10 Guage extension cord just to reach either of those outlets.

I went as far as to consider bringing my own 20 amp breaker and temporarily replacing that pita trippy breaker. Then my "what if" side talked me out of it. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

